
Show HN: API to check where a TV show or movie is available - utelly
Here is an API we created to check availability of a TV show or Movie across multiple services<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;market.mashape.com&#x2F;utelly&#x2F;utelly" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;market.mashape.com&#x2F;utelly&#x2F;utelly</a><p>On Demand Services:<p>- uk<p><pre><code>    Netflix

    Amazon Prime

    Amazon Instant

    iTunes

    Now TV

    TalkTalk TV Store

    Google Play

    BBC iPlayer

    All 4

    My 5

    Rakuten TV

    ITV Hub

 - us

    Netflix

    Amazon Prime

    Amazon Instant

    iTunes
</code></pre>
Live TV:<p>- uk<p><pre><code>    All channels - BBC 1, BBC 2, ITV 1, Channel 4, Sky 1...
</code></pre>
More countries&#x2F;services are being added. Let us know which ones you want !
======
sambe
I'm using JustWatch ([https://www.justwatch.com/](https://www.justwatch.com/))
for manual searches (there seem to be Python packages offering an API but not
sure how legitimate they are).

~~~
utelly
Some shows are not listed in JustWatch, not sure why.

------
grzm
If it meets the guidelines, this is likely better submitted as a Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
utelly
Thanks ! Will do !

~~~
grzm
You can contact the mods via the Contact link in the footer to have them
update the submission.

~~~
utelly
Sent an email to the mods, but they were faster than me :)

------
virtuexru
Good lord I've been wanting/waiting for someone to do this and you've finally
delivered! Huge kudos. I'll definitely be using & keeping an eye on this.

I'd much rather find what I want to watch on a legitimate streaming service
rather than using other ways...

~~~
utelly
Glad to be useful! let me know if you have any comments/suggestions regarding
the API

------
ng-user
Does this separate the region specific content appropriately?

ie. US Netflix has Clerks 2 but Canadian Netflix does not.

~~~
StevenRayOrr
It only appears to pull data for UK/US services right now. So while it does
seem to separate out the content according to region, us Canadians will have
to make due without.

------
mox1
Adding Hulu to the U.S. would be nice.

~~~
utelly
Thank you, we will add Hulu in the us data

------
zeronight
This is great.

I would suggest giving shows an ID though. Looking at the docs, it looks like
I have to search every time and just hope the show is still returned in the
search and the results are in the same order every query.

something like a /show/{id} or similar.

------
rory096
How do you source the data? Does it keep current with catalog changes?

~~~
utelly
We scrape all data, so it should keep up with new shows ! :)

~~~
rory096
For each request, or periodically?

~~~
utelly
once a day ! :D

------
megiddo
US: Hulu, HBO Now, Google Play

~~~
utelly
Great, thank you. Will add theses

~~~
megiddo
I've already started on an app. I've been hoping for an API like this for a
couple years now.

------
jarommcdonald
Noticed in the API results that you have images from TMDB ... does this mean
you link your data to TMDB ids? If you could expose an endpoint to search by
TMDB id the utility of this would go up exponentially!

------
ripexz
Clickable link:
[https://market.mashape.com/utelly/utelly](https://market.mashape.com/utelly/utelly)

Also this should probably be in Show HN rather than Ask :)

~~~
utelly
Will do thanks !

------
photonios
This is great! If you could make it so that I could specify the region, so
that it would only look on, for example the Dutch or Romanian Netflix (the two
countries where I often reside).

Any plans on open sourcing the code?

~~~
utelly
We support regions but currently support uk and us, we are looking at adding
more regions ASAP

------
cyberphonze
Any connection to [http://www.utelly.com/](http://www.utelly.com/)?

~~~
cyberphonze
I may have answered my own question by looking at the matching logos

~~~
gt_
and OP’s username

------
jgalt212
Seems very useful, right now to do this, I need to run a search on Roku. And
not all my TVs have Roku.

~~~
utelly
Glad to be useful! let me know if you have any comments/suggestions regarding
the API

------
msravi
Useful! Can you set a region so it checks only that region?

Also, can you add Hotstar (India)?

~~~
utelly
We will add India and Hotstar very soon !

------
twbarber
Do you have season and episode list support, or plan on adding it?

------
bg0
Fun Fact, not as robust but the iOS TV app does this also

~~~
mathgeek
The iOS TV app has an API to consume for finding out where you can stream
given titles?

~~~
bg0
No but it tells you where to stream titles

------
amiga-workbench
return 'Pirate Bay';

~~~
utelly
Genius

------
draz
What license does it carry?

------
rudedogg
Will the API remain free?

~~~
utelly
Yes, it should stay free :)

------
pankajleon
India.

~~~
utelly
will be added

------
ajaxguy
This post should be modified to Show HN, so it would be more clear.

~~~
utelly
Sorry about this, I didn't know about show HN...

I posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15585971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15585971)

~~~
tlb
I added Show HN to this, and marked the other as a dupe. Thanks for this
interesting project!

~~~
utelly
oh, great, thanks for the help :)

------
johnsmithwien
Great API. May I ask what is the full URL for GET /lookup?

